# I feel like this sometimes....



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 15, 2010)

after speaking with or seeing some of your posts -







NERD


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 15, 2010)

You're being relatively insulting aren't you? After being so nice, I knew it wouldn't last...


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 15, 2010)

maggie3fan said:


> You're being relatively insulting aren't you? After being so nice, I knew it wouldn't last...



OLD?


----------



## jackrat (Mar 16, 2010)

Just put a big ol mustache on him.LOL


----------



## dreadyA (Mar 16, 2010)

he looks sad


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 16, 2010)

I've seen this photo before--I love this photo! I think this tortoise looks old and wise, or "venerable" if I want to get more specific...so is the comparison still valid, Terry? 

Whose tortoise is this, does anyone know?


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 16, 2010)

.........not as youthful ( sometimes )... leanin' on the post!

I took this pic at the Knoxville Zoo...

Terry K


----------



## terryo (Mar 16, 2010)

Redfoot NERD said:


> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> > You're being relatively insulting aren't you? After being so nice, I knew it wouldn't last...
> ...



No excuse! BUT..."It's so nice to be insane.....no one asks you to explain."


----------



## Madortoise (Mar 16, 2010)

That's one complex look I cannot begin to interpret.
LOL!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 17, 2010)

Exactly TerryO...........

Nothin' to prove..

Dont matter woohee..

No clocks.. no mirrors..

Who cares.. not me..

Just b'in real...





NERD


----------



## ZippyButter (Mar 19, 2010)

Well said and great picture. I almost forget about our country situation for a moment by looking at this tort. Just wish all of the politicians are wise and looking out for the American people more than for themselves.

Minh


----------

